# Ejari issues



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

Not sure which thread this would go into so just started a new one.

Put simply, Ejari/land department are not registering my lease contract. The supposed reason for this is that the apartment is not 'registered' with Dubai land department (building is in Queue Point, Mazaya development) and until that happens I cant have my contract registered. This is a big issue as I understand I cant process my wife's visa till thats done. 

I have the signed contract in my name (standard Ejari format), all the paperwork for the apartment is done. I checked the owner's name on the DEWA, the purchase/sale agreement for the property etc etc. Thought I'd done all I could. I dont even know exactly what this 'registration' exactly is. If the owner name is there on the DEWA surely its all good? Its a bit baffling. Now from what Im hearing from the landlord and the real estate company this is apparently an issue with the developer. And might take a few weeks till they get this done. Then the building will appear in the Ejari system and I can get my certificate. 

Its done my head in. I've had a right go at the landlord and agents who of course are claiming to be oblivious to the fact such issues could have arisen. Planning to contact the higher ups in the agency and lodge formal complaints with them too. If they didnt know about this they havent done the necessary spadework and are negligent. Dont think it will do much good though, problem being I just wanted to get the visa thing done quickly. 

Question is is this certificate an absolute must for spouse sponsorship? Doesnt the contract in my name itself have any bearing? I work for a company in the DHCC freezone. 

Wife has a US passport so I guess I could start thinking about the Hatta run but its extremely frustrating!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

LewsTT said:


> Not sure which thread this would go into so just started a new one.
> 
> Put simply, Ejari/land department are not registering my lease contract. The supposed reason for this is that the apartment is not 'registered' with Dubai land department (building is in Queue Point, Mazaya development) and until that happens I cant have my contract registered. This is a big issue as I understand I cant process my wife's visa till thats done.
> 
> ...


Ejari is needed for the sponsorship - maybe wasta can help but don't count on it.

You can complain against the agent and landlord indeed. There are news articles about it - apparently now even the Dubai police can be involved.


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Ejari is needed for the sponsorship - maybe wasta can help but don't count on it.
> 
> You can complain against the agent and landlord indeed. There are news articles about it - apparently now even the Dubai police can be involved.


Considering my lease is not 'registered' with whom can I take up my complaint? RERA? Any idea if they or anyone else will help out/listen?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

try RERA and consumerrights.ae

Both have phone numbers you can call up on. 

Agents also should have an advertisement permit number for the specific ad you responded to.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

I had similar problem 3 years ago. RERA won't answer you since the there is not registration. You can go to consumer right department and you maybe able to get answers there. My recommendation is that get your money back from landlord and the agent or take them to court for renting an apartment without proper registration. DEWA will connect your water Andy power without needing the building to be registered. 
As far as my case, we kept going to different department and someone made a mistake of signing my paper and I got the Ejari done.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Basically if the apartment hasn't been registered with the Land Department it means that the owner hasn't paid the land department registration fees yet. So while they might have a copy of the SPA they won't have the title deeds.

I'd back out.


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. 
Fortunately the developer had the building registered the next week and so I got the Ejari done after that. 

Now Im running after Du to get the connection sorted, which again hasnt been 'finalized' apparently at the building level. There's a few dozen families living here already who've all applied for connections, its amazing how lax Du are. But oh well. Should have guessed these issues would come up when renting in a brand new building.


----------

